# Fuel Allowance



## theredfox (1 Sep 2011)

Looking for some  info please .
On ce  scheme apply for fuel allowance was told bring form to social welfare ,there I was told bring to Fas office   Then   told bring to   to my work place then back out to fas office can anyone tell me where to send form 

TIA


----------



## Paddyman (1 Sep 2011)

Try the following link:
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...l_welfare_benefits/fuel_allowance.html#ld1a9a
If all else fails, ring the Department in Sligo on the Free Phone Number.


----------



## gipimann (1 Sep 2011)

I think that FAS pay (or arrange to pay) the fuel allowance, but they need confirmation from SW that you would have been entitled to it on the scheme you were on before you started your CE scheme (e.g. Jobseeker's Allowance).

You should bring it to wherever you used to sign on (assuming you were on JA) and then return it to the FAS office you were/are dealing with.


----------



## pudds (1 Sep 2011)

gipimann is spot on, if you were in receipt of FA last year then you will retain it for up to 3yrs if on a c.e. scheme.  Fas will require proof from dole office that you did receive it last year. (assuming you were on JSA)


----------



## theredfox (5 Sep 2011)

Thanks for all your help guys .


----------



## Fairy_ (5 Sep 2011)

A friend of mine asked for fuel allowance and was refused. Should she ask another member in the office - do you think the person who informed her was wrong?


----------



## gipimann (5 Sep 2011)

What income is your friend on?  Not everyone is entitled to fuel allowance, so she may not be on a qualifying payment.


----------

